# Weltmeister Stella 120 вопрос про регистры



## kreiser (18 Мар 2017)

Знакомая предложила Weltmeister Stella 120.
Сын учится в музыкалке в третьем классе, у нас есть Stella 3/4, понимаю что полный инструмент еще тяжелый для него, но состояние отличное и цена хорошая.
Вопрос такой, со стороны басовых кнопок обычно пять переключателей регистров, в этом инструменте на том месте заглушка, возможно и заводская. Сделана с такого же материала как и корпус, и по всей длине одна нажимная клавиша регитсров.
Что это значить и чем отличается от пяти регистрового? 
Спасибо за ответы.


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Мар 2017)

А что говорит сама "знакомая"?

У всех Стелл горка впуклая, а у знакомой- выпуклая. И вставка по цвету не подходит.  Походу- самоделка...


----------



## dj.sator (18 Мар 2017)

Это на фото не заглушка, а клавиша выборки. А учитывая вид клавиатуры и наличие уменьшенного септаккорда, в этот аккордеон мастер установил выборный механизм от баяна Рубин. Т.е. эта клавиша переключает из режима готовых аккордов(как на стандартной стелле) в режим выборной клавиатуры где вместо аккордов звучит по одному звуку.
Кстати очень любопытно, бас там стоит от стеллы(жиденький аккордеонный) или по веселее от Рубина?


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2017)

Я бы не брал Стеллу смвыборкой. В школе выборка точно не пригодится, а звук после модернизации в готовом будет ужасен. Ровно как и механика.


----------



## dj.sator (18 Мар 2017)

*vev* Ну так наверно не от хорошей жизни. Я на память только Ленинград из готово-выборных могу вспомнить. Но он монстр просто. А так доступных готово-выборных аккордеонов не знаю...


----------



## serpodub (18 Мар 2017)

vev (18.03.2017, 13:18) писал:


> В школе выборка точно не пригодится


Не согласен я с этим тезисом. Сейчас есть определённый процент учеников, которые начинают осваивать выборку в школе, конечно не все подряд, чаще всего те кто нацелен на дальнейшую музыкальную деятельность. Тут несколько факторов - желание, интерес ребёнка и наличие инструмента с выборной клавиатурой в школе и дома. Обычно начинают классе в 4 - 5 и к 7 классу играют вполне достойно. Мы же не знаем степень увлечённости, этого мальчика, нужности всего этого. Тут надо говорить с педагогом. vev (18.03.2017, 13:18) писал:


> звук после модернизации в готовом будет ужасен. Ровно как и механика.


Звук надо слушать, хотя я и сам не сторонник переделок. Иногда по доступной цене переделка бывает единственным вариантом. На какой-то период может и не самым плохим, возможно.


----------



## glory (18 Мар 2017)

Vev, там звук ужасен (как у любой Стеллы)  что с выборкой что без. С выборкой даже предпочтительнее. И не ради выборки, а может бас помощнее.. Хотя врядли...
Странен вообще выбор Стеллы для в общем то недешевой модернизации. Обычно нижняя планка - Консона..


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Мар 2017)

glory/ писал:


> И не ради выборки, а может бас помощнее..


Наверное, делали ради выборки. Ибо для мощи рубиновскому басу нужен рубиновский корпус)... 
А по деловой составляющей: когда юноша достигнет новых высот, этот самодельный шедевр надо будет  как-то продать. Кому...


----------



## Dmvlad (18 Мар 2017)

vev (18.03.2017, 13:18) писал:


> В школе выборка точно не пригодится


Пожалуй тоже не соглашусь, я в 5-м классе школы начал потихоньку осваивать, в 6 даже что то играл, что сейчас позволяет иногда баловаться выборкой...


----------



## kreiser (18 Мар 2017)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> А что говорит сама "знакомая"?


Это мужа её, которого нет. Он инструмент уже таким покупал. Есть еще Barcarole magister 96  и Barcarole nrominenz 120  но музыканты что проверили аппараты, сказали что если брать то Weltmeister Stella 120.


----------



## kreiser (18 Мар 2017)

Вы мне чайнику объясните, для чего делают эту выборку? Гугл дает слишком заумные ответы.


----------



## serpodub (18 Мар 2017)

Ну как объяснить для чего, для игры пьес, которые выходят уже за рамки простого аккомпанемента аккордеона. Благодаря выборной клавиатуре, левая рука становится мелодической, такой же как и правая. За каждой клавишей закрепляется свой звук. Причём появляется звуковысотность внизу инструмента низкие звуки вверху высокие. На ней играют музыку Баха, фортепианные переложения, современную музыку. Часто бывают случаи когда часть пьесы написана на выборной клавиатуре, потом переключается на готовую и обратно. Чаще всего используется в академических жанрах, т.е. в эстраде или совсем нет, или крайне мало. Сейчас композиторы много пишут для этой клавиатуры, причём и детского репертуара тоже. Если в перспективе рассматривать для себя поступление Вашего сына в музыкальные заведения: колледж, консерватория, то там владение этой клавиатурой является обязательным. Кто-то начинает её осваивать в колледже, но при возможности лучше это делать в ДМШ на последних годах обучения, чтобы быть уже подготовленным.


----------



## Gross (18 Мар 2017)

kreiser (18.03.2017, 17:05) писал:


> чего делают эту выборку?


 хотя бы для этого: 



 где-то с 1:40 хорошо видно, и звучит не скушно.


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2017)

Dmvlad (18.03.2017, 15:03) писал:


> Пожалуй тоже не соглашусь, я в 5-м классе школы начал потихоньку осваивать, в 6 даже что то играл, что сейчас позволяет иногда баловаться выборкой...


Дима, 
баян с выборкой намного более распространенная вещь, поэтому и играют зачастую в школе на выборке. Аккордеон... Окромя Ленинграда, который может ребенка просто раздавить, никаких других г/в не было и нет. А для игры неплохо, чтобы он не только в школе был, но и дома


----------



## glory (18 Мар 2017)

Сейчас, пожалуй, сложнее найти "Ленинград", чем не переделанную "Супиту"


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2017)

*glory*,
Вячеслав, 
оно конечно же да, но Супита в школах - редкий гость. А горбатится и переделывать Стеллу - овчинка выделки не стоит ИМХО


----------



## glory (18 Мар 2017)

Ну и в итоге можно подвести черту. Конкретно эта Стелла представляет интерес в сочетании приемлемой цены, состояния и соответствия запросам. 
Вроде все...


----------



## kreiser (18 Мар 2017)

glory писал:


> Ну и в итоге можно подвести черту. Конкретно эта Стелла представляет интерес в сочетании приемлемой цены, состояния и соответствия запросам.
> Вроде все...


 Спасибо!


----------



## kreiser (18 Мар 2017)

vev писал:


> *glory*,
> Вячеслав,
> оно конечно же да, но Супита в школах - редкий гость. А горбатится и переделывать Стеллу - овчинка выделки не стоит ИМХО


Никто не знает почему её переделывали во сколько это стало заказчику. Забрал её за $130


----------

